

Sprint adds 111,000 new subscribers but down 1.4 precent - derabgedshaman
http://darangedshaman.com/2010/07/28/sprint-adds-111000-new-subscribers-but-down-1-4-precent/
Sprint Nextel has added over 100,000 new subscribers to their network thanks to phones like HTC’S EVO 4G, but still came up short
======
byoung2
I wouldn't worry about the net loss in the short term, due in large part to
the infrastructure outlay as they build out their 4G network. As they release
more 4G phones, they'll pull in more revenue to offset as people upgrade plans
with the $10/mo 4G premium (on top of already pricier Everything plans
starting at $69/mo).

